# Books



## yogurtpot (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been looking for some time for a book that will help me in cutting different joints using a simple plunge router. The router bits to use and perhaps any jigs (to make or buy) that would make them easier. The trouble is that I cannot always look through the book to see if it what I really need, particularly online.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome. I have seen some nice books in the Barnes & Noble here in Baton Rouge, but it is a hit & miss thing having to check every so often.... May have a better chance looking for one on internet....Good Luck


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Phil, welcome to our little corner of the 'net. If you can find a book called Router Magic by Bill Hylton, it will tell you everything you need to know. 

I'm not sure if Amazon ships to where you are, but here it is: Router Magic

There are, of course, a LOT more on the subject, but router basics are router basics, doesn't matter who compiles the list.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like to use half.com, just search for router.

Half.com / Books / Hobbies & Crafts / Search Results for 'router'

two of my favorites are below:

Half.com: Woodworking With the Router: Professional Router Techniques and Jigs Any Woodworker Can Use by Bill Hylton and Fred Matlack (1998, Paperback): Professional Router Techniques and Jigs Any Woodworker Can Use(9780762102273): Bill Hylton: Books

Half.com: The New Router Handbook by Patrick Spielman (1993, Paperback)(9780806905181): Patrick Spielman: Books


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Half.com: The New Router Handbook by Patrick Spielman (1993, Paperback)(9780806905181): Patrick Spielman: Books

http://product.half.ebay.com/_W0QQprZ581421

http://product.half.ebay.com/Router...illiam-H-Hylton-1999-Paperback/584608&tg=info

Sorry Doug just going for the 20,000 tag (posted items) b/4 the week end.. 

Your links are not working all the time, that's why I played with them   
=======


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Sorry Doug just going for the 20,000 tag (posted items) b/4 the week end..
> 
> 
> =======


No problem, Bob, you got to have goals......



Phil,

I didn't catch the UK location, I don't know if half is like ebay with a UK version as well. Hopefully they do.

Here are some of the ebay uk listings

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Books-Com..._Fiction&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Phil

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

I agree on the Bill Hylton books......


----------



## yogurtpot (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for welcome, James, and for advice from Brain and Doug. And K.I.S.S. is what I believe in. Some authors like to make it seem more complicated than necessary. And Bob J; glad you made it to 20,000 before the weekend and confirmed Doug's choice. Will let you know what I find. Thanks. Phil


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Bill Hyland has a relatively new book, a re-issue of Woodworking with the Router, updated for the new equipment and with new photographs and illustrations. I'm reading it again now. The 2006 revised addition.

As for joints, I wish the there was a simple info source. I took a chance and bought a device called the WoodRat. It uses a router and acts like a vertical milling machine. It has its own complexities and takes time to learn. But there is no need for jigs. I wanted the ability to make lots of joints, and I got it. 

For the life of me, I can't imagine where experienced woodworkers put ALL those darned jigs. And how do they find them? New on the market is a competitive machine for the WoodRat called the Router Boss. But these things don't come cheap. 

You can watch the video at The Craftsman Gallery, chipsfly.com


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Phil

An excellent book on basic routing with lots of jigs in it is ISBN 0-00-713978-0 Routers by Albert Jackson and David Day

When I originally got it I asked three different demonstrators, themselves writers, at an Ally Pally exhibition, what book they would recommend for a beginner and they all suggested the same one. I wasn't disappointed. It is high on illustrations and covers everything you could possibly want to know. I think it may be out of print but Abebooks lists several people offering it. It isn't even expensive.
0007139780 - AbeBooks

I still refer to mine occasionally.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd the post.

Half.com: Good Wood Routers by David Day and Albert Jackson (1996, Hardcover)(9781558704176): Albert Jackson: Books

Amazon.com: The Complete Manual of Woodworking (9780679766117): Albert Jackson, David Day: Books

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Manu...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317317067&sr=1-1
======


----------

